# kohler toilets



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Have u guys installed the new kohler toilets,there is no holes in the tank for the bolts....they have a flange on the bottom of the tank,:laughing:I bet over time when that flange and bolts rust, its going to be a pain to remove.:furious:There is always someone out there thinking of ways to make the installation easy, I guess for home owners ,but never think ahead when it needs to be serviced I guess time to bring out the sawzallWhat do you guys think of the toilet?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> Have u guys installed the new kohler toilets,there is no holes in the tank for the bolts....they have a flange on the bottom of the tank,:laughing:I bet over time when that flange and bolts rust, its going to be a pain to remove.:furious:There is always someone out there thinking of ways to make the installation easy, I guess for home owners ,but never think ahead when it needs to be serviced I guess time to bring out the sawzallWhat do you guys think of the toilet?


 
Meh..... Kohler toilets are pretty decent in general. I like their tank to bowl gasket design and the fact that it uses three tank to bowl bolts. Also, some of them come with a 400A from the factory. I think the Kohler Wellworth is a decent crapper without spending a lot of money.

The one you mention with the flange on the bottom of the tank seems to be a Home Depot kind of thing. I installed one purchased by a customer and it seemed ok. I don't know if the Kohlers sold through supply houses share this design.

Personally, old tank to bowl bolts are always a pain in the a$$. I've found if they don't want to come loose or, worse yet, just spin, I break out the trusty Dremel with a cutoff wheel. I split the nut in two and it's a done deal.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That design has been around for quite a while...

Since about when the Cimeron was introduced...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> Have u guys installed the new kohler toilets,there is no holes in the tank for the bolts....they have a flange on the bottom of the tank,:laughing:I bet over time when that flange and bolts rust, its going to be a pain to remove.:furious:There is always someone out there thinking of ways to make the installation easy, I guess for home owners ,but never think ahead when it needs to be serviced I guess time to bring out the sawzallWhat do you guys think of the toilet?


 
Yes I have seen that one before. Some Kohler improvements are helpful. Maybe that design was born from too many plumbers over-tightening the tank bolts and cracking the china tank. Not like I ever did that though..:whistling2:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

kohler is a good toilet...I like that there glazed in the inside of the toilet 4 less back ups but I installed 2 of them today and the ho had them there already and I never seen a flange on the tank b4..well i guess only time will tell.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes I have seen that one before. Some Kohler improvements are helpful. Maybe that design was born from too many plumbers over-tightening the tank bolts and cracking the china tank. Not like I ever did that though..:whistling2:


 you still could crack the porcelain if you overtighten,but who does that :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to sell a bunch of the Kohler wellworths, once they stopped making the wellworth, I started selling the Gerber avalanche. On the wellworth you could change the flapper and them to flush with more water:whistling2:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> you still could crack the porcelain if you overtighten,but who does that :laughing:


Not me.... Never.......


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ph*&% Kohler! Just mad that I cracked my first toilet at the flange bolts today in a public bathroom at a sports park. Was the last big game day for months and lines to use the available stalls. I'll be installing feminine waste bins this week so sewer mice don't ruin my weekend again.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I prefer the new tank to bowl hookup on the kohlers. It's easier, faster, and more reliable. Whats not to like?

Jake


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As with most of Kohler's products................they're way over engineered, and in most cases actually work worse than the other manufacturers.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

two less places for a leak to develop can't be all bad. Only time will tell how it all holds up.

Anyone remember the old Crane toilets that had a tee shaped bolt that slid in a slot on the bottom of the tank? Was that the first bolted on tank with no bolts exposed in the tank?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the Kohler toilets. I have installed quite a few and haven't had any problems. Flush good and the china is good, and a fast install. They have had that design for a few years it seems.


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*kohler w/c*

i wont even use a kohler product.


----------

